# Zuki Audio Mono Amps?



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all,

im searching for some informations about the Zuki Mono Amps, especially the big mono and the extreme mono.

1. What are the dimensions of those amps?
2. Any test results?
3. pictures from inside the amps?
4. are they 0,5 or 1 ohm stable?
5. anyone tested them in comparison to an arc 4000se or zapco c2k 9.0?

thanks 

best wishes
stefan


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You may want to PM Big Red. He used a Zuki Big Mono for a while in his truck.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way, dimensions on the Extreme Mono is 33 x 11 x 3.


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> You may want to PM Big Red. He used a Zuki Big Mono for a while in his truck.


done...thanks


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

some more answers? *bump*


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I have one running a treo ssx 15. And its complete beast mode to say the least. The amp is just the regular big sunk mono rated at 100 watts ar 4 ohm. The shop that built my box and connected the amp were amazed at how clean and power and HEAVY the amp was.they called about 6 or their top buying customers just to listen to how well it pounded the single treo ssx. I stay in Lawton Oklahoma the shop is auto tech. U can give them a car and ask for aaron or mark. BEAST BEAST BEAST MODE. Dude came up and said you does competitions and he has two 15s metering at 144 decibels. I got one and he set in for demo and said my car is easily louder than his with ten more clicks left on the volume and every click it gets louder , no letting up on output from the zuki


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks alot 
but 144 db isnt much for 2 x 15"  there i can easy more with my 2 x 12" atomic apo.

i would love to see some pics inside the amp, anyone made some?


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, there have not been any testing documented online for these amps. Everyone is afraid to clamp Zuki's for some reason. I would love a 1%distortion 1ohm or even 4 ohm clamp result from these Amps. I own a 4ch and would probably buy a matching cosmetic amp if i could properly design a system with more information than, "its really really loud"


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> You may want to PM Big Red. He used a Zuki Big Mono for a while in his truck.


wish i still had it


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

xanderin said:


> Unfortunately, there have not been any testing documented online for these amps. Everyone is afraid to clamp Zuki's for some reason. I would love a 1%distortion 1ohm or even 4 ohm clamp result from these Amps. I own a 4ch and would probably buy a matching cosmetic amp if i could properly design a system with more information than, "its really really loud"


We have never done testing like that on any of our amps because that isn't their intended use. It's not that there is a secret to it. Zuki Audio has just never seen the point in paying for testing in ways that are opposite of our recommended use.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

All I can say is to call Audio Tech in Lawton Oklahoma and ask for aaron or Mark. They never seen or heard of sunk and I believe from the smiles on their face and all the questions they had. That they are pretty much sold that the zuki brand is legit. I am running a stock battery so I have not had a real chance to unless the potential of the amp. But my dcpower alt does great work but still need bigger battery.


----------

